# Question(s) for The Giant TCX



## Spider333 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey y'all;
I'm new to cx but I've decided to go with it ... the races look awesome!
After extensive research, I've decided on the Giant TCX 1 to start my kit with.
Unfortunately I live in a secluded area, where there aren't any to test in the LBSs. They can order one in but I need to pay up-front ... so I can't really test one before buying.

- Sizing?????
I'm 5'10'' and 150 lbs. I don't know how to measure my inseam, so if that would help I could do that if you can tell me how ... I figure I'm either a Medium or a M/L (kinda important to know which!)
- Don't hate me for asking but do the frames have room for discs? (I know it's unlikely) And do they have slots for racks or water bottles?
- On another note; how do they ride comfort wise? I'm using the bike for both races and as a more general commuter.
- And I'm also curious to know how much the tcx1 weighs?

The new geometry (09/10 models) and the SRAM really call to me for this one!
Thanks in advance for your help and reviews ...


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm 6'2" and I'm getting a Large in that frame. You're probably a medium. 

These frames don't have a disc brake option. There are some that do, Salsa, Redline, Lemond, maybe Trek still, just to name a few.


----------



## ooboohabanero (Nov 4, 2009)

...and don't think you can race certain races with the discs....


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

ooboohabanero said:


> ...and don't think you can race certain races with the discs....


None that the OP would be racing.


----------



## ooboohabanero (Nov 4, 2009)

pretender said:


> None that the OP would be racing.


why aren't they allowed? i understand things like bar ends not being allowed...but why the discs?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

You don't need discs for cross it is a bit over kill... I have never thought my pauls lacked in braking performance.


----------



## mattsavage (Apr 25, 2007)

ooboohabanero said:


> why aren't they allowed? i understand things like bar ends not being allowed...but why the discs?



Who know's why the UCI makes any of their rules... They've got some silly ones! Like banning skin suits in DH! I know those guys are macho and all, but c'mon...

The UCI hates an unfair advantage because some people choose to progress a sport and technology...

But back to the bike... Yep, buy it... No idea how much it weighs, but it's rad! No, there's no provision for fenders, you'd have to ghetto rig them... One water bottle cage.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Definitely the medium. I really liked the spec of the 09, but haven't seen the 2010 model yet. Giant tends to fit their bikes long. The TCX is not as long as their other road bikes, but not different enough to change the sizing significantly. It's a great bike for its price, you should have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*I got one also*

6'0 (bare feet) and I got a large, great bike except it has a broken 105 front shifter right now :mad2: 

Get some good wheels - the stock ones leave a lot to be desired. I use Bontrager Race wheels.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*And if I remember correctly*

I saw a 2010 TCX 1 M/L and the sizing reference was 5'10 to 6'0.

Comfort wise - I could use it to commute about 15 miles each way to work. It's a race bike with an aggressive handling profile. I love it.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm assuming the OP overestimated his height a little bit. That aside, the sizing reference really just gives you a starting point. In this case, it leads him to his original question, since he's right on the edge of two sizes. 

The obvious advice that nobody's posted is to go back to the shop and talk to someone who can see him, and knows the current sizing, and then when the bike arrives, tailor the adjustments to fit him properly. I've seen guys 6 feet with a 33 inch inseam, what stock bike are they ever going to fit on without some pretty major adjustments? If they don't want to do this for him, he shouldn't get the Giant, because he's not getting any support with it. IMO, any shop should be able to correctly determine what size bike someone needs, and be willing to take on the extra stock if they're wrong. Yes, they can do whatever they want, but that's good service.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Agreed*



StageHand said:


> I'm assuming the OP overestimated his height a little bit. That aside, the sizing reference really just gives you a starting point. In this case, it leads him to his original question, since he's right on the edge of two sizes.
> 
> The obvious advice that nobody's posted is to go back to the shop and talk to someone who can see him, and knows the current sizing, and then when the bike arrives, tailor the adjustments to fit him properly. I've seen guys 6 feet with a 33 inch inseam, what stock bike are they ever going to fit on without some pretty major adjustments? If they don't want to do this for him, he shouldn't get the Giant, because he's not getting any support with it. IMO, any shop should be able to correctly determine what size bike someone needs, and be willing to take on the extra stock if they're wrong. Yes, they can do whatever they want, but that's good service.


Fit the frame the frame first, then the stem.


----------



## davelakly (Apr 28, 2009)

I've got an '09 TCX. I'm 5'8", and I ride a medium. I'd say I'm at the very low end of the spectrum of folks who'd fit that frame.


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Sep 28, 2007)

I am riding a 2010 TCX 0. I am 6'1" and I am on a M/L. Disc brakes are ridiculous for cross, they would make way too much sense. It would take away from the absurdity of the sport.


----------



## ooboohabanero (Nov 4, 2009)

same here, 5'8"(+) and i have the medium Defy....not a big difference in frame geometry at all i believe...

so do you mean you are almost too big for the medium, dave?

by the way, how do you like the bike? raced it?


----------



## davelakly (Apr 28, 2009)

ooboohabanero said:


> same here, 5'8"(+) and i have the medium Defy....not a big difference in frame geometry at all i believe...
> 
> so do you mean you are almost too big for the medium, dave?
> 
> by the way, how do you like the bike? raced it?


No - I meant I'm almost too small for the medium. It fits me great, but if I were a little shorter I'd probably be down a size. 

I love the bike. I bought it at the end of last year for riding mixed on-road off-road. Most of the year I've had road tires on it and ridden it like a road bike. This 'cross season I've done three races - my first races of any kind - and had a blast. No complaints on the bike. At my ability level, I think I'd probably be better off with a single ring set-up. I don't think I've ever shifted out of the small ring while racing. It's a 36-46, so if I were using it for 'cross only, I'd probably try a single 38.


----------



## ooboohabanero (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah, also leg length might have alot to do with sizing.

well, you have a great set up for sure....better than mine!

i'll probably getting the 2010 tcx or raleigh rx after cross season....but for now, i'm riding the Giant Innova i got the other day....some kid selling bikes....in very good shape....still, it's (cro-mo) steel....took off the big and middle ring (both had missing teeth!) so i have an interesting 1x7.....and that front small is about 30 teeth...:blush2: ...actually works well, but at race time this sunday, i'll really find out! might later find something more like 36 or 38....


----------



## Bicycle019 (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm 6'1" with a pretty good wingspan. Normally I'm on a 58cm road frame w/a 120 stem and I'm on a LG '10 TCX frameset with a 110mm stem. Feels pretty good fit wise. 

I built up a bare frame into an 18lb bike with nine year old Campy 9 speed stuff/Ksyrium tubulars. Bike handles great and lays down some power. The front end is very stiff and feels very confident when jamming it into tight or technical corners. I'm very impressed with it so far, and is exactly what a race bike should be.


----------



## Spider333 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for the great input, as it has helped me greatly.
The problem with my LBS is that is 1 of 2 in my home city, and the only one that will deal Giant. They're a fairly limited operation and don't ever carry more than 2-3 Giant bikes total. They seem to like Trek and others a lot more.
I've decided look elsewhere soooo ... road trip!!
Figure I might as well try one out before buying, really it makes a whole lot more sense.
I can't wait to snag one of these bad boys. Thanks again for the help.
See y'all in the mud!


----------



## Workhorse (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but I thought this might help you.

Im 5'10 with a 31" inseam and I test rode the M/L and M yesterday. I ended up ordering a Medium 2010 TCX 0. I felt a tad stretched out on the M/L and I plan on throwing a longer stem on the M to accomodate any fit issues.


----------



## cliff (Sep 23, 2004)

I reviewed this bike for Cyclocross Magazine, Issue #5. I'm 5' 10", 155# and the test bike was a M that fit great. 
The TCX is a spirited ride, not the smoothest Al bike out there, but fun to ride. Not super light at 20# without pedals, but the TCX-0 tested came with heavy Askium wheels, and judicious parts swaps can yield a 18.5 # bike. This is a race bike without provisions for fenders or racks, and only one set of bottle bosses.


----------



## Brentos (Jul 16, 2006)

I took delivery last week of a TCX1 w/ Rival. It's one helluva bike for the money. I really couldn't find a bike that can compete with it for value.

*Size*-I'm 5'11" and got a M/L (recomended by Giant for 5'10"-6'0" as mentioned earlier). It's the right size for me.

*Rack Mounts, Disc Mounts*-No.

*Water Bottle Mount*-1 on downtube.

*Weight-19.6lb stock no pedals.* Lose the stock saddle if you care about weight, it seems well made and has thick dense padding, but it's a hefty 350g. I've set mine up tubeless, installed a FSA SLK light crank found on closeout, and changed out the saddle for an SLR XP. It's now at 18.9 lb.

*Build*-Great for the money...the Giant cockpit components were a pleasant surprise; they are stiff and have a well thought out design. Sram Rival is light and accurate. Brakes are strong. I think some weight can be lost from the wheels, by weighing them complete w/ cassette and tires, I estimate they weight about 1850g. Stock cranks were 172.5mm-I swapped them out as I prefer 175 mm. Stock stem is 100mm x 8 deg. Bars are 44 cm wide.

*Fork*-Stiff and responsive.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Ditch the wheels*

I replaced them with Bontrager Race wheels I had laying around from my Trek road bike, significant improvement.


----------

